# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  have a competition

## sweetpete

lsdfg /zx.,fng

----------


## 1819

> i used to fight at 118 and noe i am about 160.i was #1 in the world for 2 years. well i am going to make a come back for financial reason like every other boxer.i have already dropped 20 ponds in 2 weeks and i am supposed to be starting pct but what i am wondering is yes steroid cleanse will remove all steroids from my body but what about the clomid and nolvadex i will be taking. my fight is not til feb 17.i dont want the clomid and nolva to come up in the urine test. i have about 20 more lbs to loose any help on my pct would be great


#1 at what weight? and what weight are you fighting on feb17?

----------


## sweetpete

i was # at 118 type in peter and read.i will fight this 1 at 126 then the next at 122 then back to 118 til i geta world title shot.

----------


## TADOLFI

Try this for some info

----------


## sweetpete

i dont anything for clomid and nolvadex that is what i am worried about

----------


## 400mtrackstar

clomid is 2 weeks max dont know about nolva

----------


## Tyrone_Biggums

> i was # at 118 type in peter frissina and read.i will fight this 1 at 126 then the next at 122 then back to 118 til i geta world title shot.


Not a good idea to talk about steroid use in pro boxing then name yourself on this site.......

I dont believe a word you are saying bro......


*Peter Frissina*
Sex Male
Nationality US American
*Alias Sweet Pete*
Birth Name Peter Anthony Frissina
Federal ID FL017131
Hometown Tarpon Springs, FL, USA
Division Bantamweight
Date of Birth 1975-09-22
Stance Orthodox
Height 5' 6
Trainer Jack Frissina
Manager Jack Frissina
W 27 (15 ko's) | L 4 | D 1 | Total 32

----------


## sweetpete

thats is me you want my social security number also. you got that info from box rec archives. but that is not what i am asking what is the detection time for clomoid and nolva i dont care if you dont beleive me and who are to tell mw who i am

----------


## sweetpete

i have more boxing belt titles then you have regular belts in youir closet

----------


## Tyrone_Biggums

> i have more boxing belt titles then you have regular belts in youir closet


Just pointing out that it might not be a good idea to blab about* illegal drug use* over the net.....then name yourself, give out your official boxing nick name and SS#.....................you might want to consider being more discrete about ..it would suck if your posts and IP address were e-mailed to the boxing commission.  :1laugh:

----------


## 1819

> i was # at 118 type in peter frissina and read.i will fight this 1 at 126 then the next at 122 then back to 118 til i geta world title shot.


if you need a tune up fight at 122 i got a guy who only has 3 fights 3-0. let me know.

----------


## sweetpete

i only do 10 rounders or 12 rounders i am a little out of his league.i am not worried about the boxing commission cus if it is not in my system then i can not get in trouble for it.

----------


## sweetpete

i see 1819 that your profile says you promote fights. where do you promote and have you promoted anything big or just local shows.my contract just ended with don king and looking for new promoter

----------


## system admin

this will clear those chems.

Bc

----------


## sweetpete

thanks alot for the clear answer i appreciate it

----------


## 1819

> i see 1819 that your profile says you promote fights. where do you promote and have you promoted anything big or just local shows.my contract just ended with don king and looking for new promoter


 both. hit me with a p.m. and i'll let ya know whats up.

----------


## NYC BIG MIKE

Sweet Pete, I am a personal trainer, one of my clients is a former Olympic and world champion (Boxing), I just hit him up on AIM and he says it's not too smart what you are doing. Just my .02 cents. If it were me, I'd delete the whole post after getting my answers or come in with a stage name.

----------


## FlyByU

I think Sweetpete may have been hit too many times in the head  :1laugh:

----------


## LJFB

Are you a retard? :No No:

----------


## sweetpete

who are you calling the retard

----------

